# Meet & Greet IV



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I guess it's not too early to think about another get together.
The last venue seemed to work out very well, with good facilities and freeway access. How about the same place on March 13?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I'm in for the same place


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
Works for me!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

A little early to start drumming up business, but I will mark my calendar. I think Marinellis was a good location, and the area where we sat worked out well. We just might want to see if DeadBird or Amos can get them to make sure that those other 2 tables or so are reserved...we still had to spread out a bit because there were a couple of tables of people stuck in amongst our group. The extra space will come in handy if Esox decides to get on the table and show us all in his famous Musky call again!!!!!


jp


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

We shouldn't any trouble securing the space.

However, I thought I recall discussion about moving one of the M&G's a little west. There are a number of people that identify with this area (south-east lower, I guess) that live a bit farther west and south-west. 

Any thoughts?

-Kevin


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
Kevin, if enough want to move to another venue, go for it. Those of us who can make it, will. If not, there's always the next one. Personally, I was ok with Marinellis. I think that is part of the beauty of these M-N-G's; informality and flexibility make it work.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

It's a little early for me to commit but I'll try to make it.

I'm one of the guys who drove 20+ miles one-way last time, I don't mind.

If the drive to Marinelli's was an issue for anyone SPEAK UP and we can put our heads together and find a happy median!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Havent seen a lot of pros or cons....I say we stick with the current plan and we can make different plans for the future!?!

jp


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
Sounds good to me, Joel. See y'all there on the 13th! Does anyone have the 'Hello. My name is...." tags, or should I look for some?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll take care of the name tags, Les. I'll just have to get there earlier. Guess I'll have to tell the War Department I won't be eating dinner at home.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Bumpped to the top-it's gettin' close....


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2002)

Looks like I'm gonna have to quit my job............

This is gonna be the second one that I'm gonna miss......


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Doesn't look like I'll be able to make this one.... I have a hockey game on the 13th that I can't miss....see you all at the next one!

Marc


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Mike, the next one could be at your house. We'll be there at 6am. Make sure you have enough munchys.LOL


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I have the same area reserved for us on the 13th if that is OK. Also the beer specials are still good.... I have been working alot but looking forward to a few cold ones...


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Oh no, not again! I will have to miss this too. The past three meet 'n greets have fallen on the M.F.F.C. meeting nights, usually the first and third Wednesday of every month. The first M&G I went to, at Snookers, was a blast and I really look forward to seeing some of you folks again.
Y'all have fun and we'll see you on or in the water!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I sure want to make THIS one.

Had to miss the last one due to a mechanical failure of my truck. 

See ya all there !


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

Walleye Mike,,,,, Great Idea!!!! 

Unfortunatly the wife was standing over my shoulder and vetoed the idea right away!

Hope you guys have fun!!!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

This just in....on the 13th FOX will be airing a 3 round boxing match between everybodys favorite knee smashing figure skater Tonya Harding and the ex-Clinton harassee Paula Jones...a match between one of the Partridge Family boys and a young man from the Brady Bunch. Pretty Bizarre?!!! But we should get a couple of chuckles anyhow!!!!



jp


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Darn it. I have class on Wednesday nights otherwise I would make it for sure...Next time.


----------

